# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Can I get details of route segments?

## magician35

I just started to try to learn to use this trip planner. I've used Microsoft Streets and trips for decades and was sorry to see it go. My fundamental question is: is there any way RTA can give me distance, times, etc,  between way points as S&T does?  Thanks

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Howdy,

Thanks for the question.

When you create a route the distance is automatically calculated and then if you save that route -- that information stays in your account for ever.  Just click on "My Routes" to pull up that route info.

Travel Time is never going to a function of how these RTA maps work.  Too many variables, weather, traffic, personal driving style, etc.  However, as a general rule, you can expect to travel (over the course of an 8-hour day) an average speed of 55 mph east of the Mississippi  River and 57-59 mph in the western states.

On the Map Center page -- the full mapping page -- there is a "draw circles" tool that allows you to create circles along your route -- or anywhere on the map in certain key distances.  So if you know that you will be traveling 500 miles in a given day -- the circle will show you where you will be after 8 hours or so (8-10 hours is required to travel 500 miles at the speed limit in most states allowing for fuel, food and traffic delays).

Does this help?

Also, to create custom maps -- we use the Waypoint system -- here is a tutorial I wrote about how to use these waypoints to create custom maps.

Mark

----------


## glc

Wow - I was going to say you should buy the latest version of S&T (2013) but those who still have it in stock are asking around 250 bucks for it!  I'm sure glad I already have it!

If you want offline software, DeLorme is still selling Street Atlas USA.

----------

